# الصناعات الاستخراجية والصناعات التحويلية



## ياسر العجيلي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد كتاب بالعربي عن الصناعات الاستخراجية والصناعات التحويلية لحاجتي اليه او فتح باب النقاش حول الموضوع لاهميته


----------

